# Clarifying Shampoo??



## jegoudy (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good clarifying shampoo to get rid of product buildup. Thinking about dying my hair real dark and I want to do a good deep clean first.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 21, 2007)

I like Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree Shampoo. Alot of people on here like Neutrogena T-gel also.


----------



## jewele (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been using Suave Clarifying Shampoo for more than a year now. IT's a good price, thoroughly cleans my hair but doesn't dry it out. I really like it.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 21, 2007)

Frederic Fekkai apple cider clarifying shampoo? Smells delish!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2007)

neutrogena T-gel for sure. it's really clarifying, though when i was younger i hated it because it was too clarifying (lol).


----------



## ducci82 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was at a hair care conference for school two weeks ago and a Paul Mitchel rep pulled me aside and said if I wanted a deep clean prior to a dye....DAWN.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 22, 2007)

paul mitchell shampoo 2

this is my everyday shampoo since i have really really really oily hair.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

suave's.


----------



## jegoudy (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I will give Fekkai a try, been wanting for awhile now. I use all the Fekkai products now, and they have completely turned my dry hair around. Great stuff for sure!!:rockwoot:


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 23, 2007)

i used Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo. at the price and the quality, Nothing beats it! its great! smells nice too.


----------



## macface (Mar 23, 2007)

suave for sure.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 23, 2007)

I use herbal essences deep clean shampoo


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 23, 2007)

Paul Mitchell shampoo 2. That is what it is made for!


----------



## puff8990 (Mar 23, 2007)

Aveda makes a great clarifying shampoo and it smells good too.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 24, 2007)

Ooo!! I love Suave too!! It smells good, and it makes my hair feel super clean. I ran out and need some more though!!


----------



## CassBH (Mar 24, 2007)

For those of you who posted that you like the Suave one, what makes this better than other clarifying shampoos you have tried?

I need a new one, too, just just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## selene (Mar 25, 2007)

LUSH BIG :rockwoot:


----------



## kristiex0 (Mar 25, 2007)

i like TreSemme Deep Cleansing Shampoo


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2007)

dito^


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 25, 2007)

Suave Daily Clarifying and Nexxus Aloe Rid work well for me.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 25, 2007)

Weellll.... I haven't actually tried any other ones. Sorry. But I like Suave mostly because it's cheap compared to some of them, and it seems to get the job done, but I guess you are right, I don't really have anything to compare it too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mzmephime (Mar 27, 2007)

*Suave Daily Clarifying*


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really liked the Nexxus Aloe Rid as well!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Bumble &amp; Bumble Sunday shampoo once a week. It gets rid of any buildup and it even says that it's an excellent preparation for any chemical treatments.


----------



## Pebl (Aug 31, 2007)

Neutrogena


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 31, 2007)

Neutrogena really cleans everything out of your hair, plus leaves it soft and very very shiny!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 31, 2007)

I like Suave as well. Doesn't make sense for me to spend more on something that I only use once or twice a week.


----------



## EriEll (Sep 2, 2007)

Neutrogena's Anti-residue shampoo. I love the sandalwood scent, but not everyone does.


----------

